

Any hackers in Boston looking to get involved in a growing start up? - cme

I started a company about a year ago. Outsourced the development, did the marketing, grew it to 5,000 users, have some paying customers and lots of interest from others.<p>I'm looking to bring on a tech lead to help improve the product and service. I can offer equity in exchange for your skills. Right now I've met with some of Bostons top Vcs and Angel investors and have interest from both parties.<p>Anyone interested please feel free to email me (in profile) or post your email and I will email you. I'm located in the Northeast and would prefer finding someone also in the Northeast, but am open to anything.<p>Thanks!
======
cme
I should also mention I have deep, intimate knowledge of the industry we
service (its a B2B service) and lots of connections that will help us grow!

------
svedlin
svedlin at gmail dot com

